# Kann jemand niederländisch??



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

Und zwar um mir das einigermaßen vernünftig zu übersetzen??

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/actueel/?page=detail&id=3540

Das wäre klasse!!!


----------



## Koalabaer (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

im anderen Board hat es einer übersetzt: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=495869#post495869

Gruß Jörg


----------



## burhave (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> im anderen Board hat es einer übersetzt: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=495869#post495869
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Und das ist so auch richtig übersetzt


----------



## Biberacher (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Lese ich das richtig?!
Gibts in Holland ein Wurmangelverbot oder hat da einer was furchtbar schlecht übersetzt?!


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Für deutsche Angler sicherlich ein Bonbon, das Mindesmaß für Rotfedern von 15 cm und Aland von 30 cm fällt, damit sind einige Strafen wegen untermaßigen Fischen weggefallen. Auch die Übernahme der Mindestmaße für im Binnenland gefangene Seefische ist gut, jetzt kann sich niemand mehr herausreden, er habe die untermaßigen Seefische im Binnenland gefangen und so ohne Strafe davonkommen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Nö das stimmt.
So würde den Unbelehrbaren die Möglichkeit genommen mit DS etc. während der Schonzeit zu fischen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## zanderzone (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Biberacher schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig?!
> Gibts in Holland ein Wurmangelverbot oder hat da einer was furchtbar schlecht übersetzt?!



Es gibt in Holland ein Wurmangelverbot, damit keine Barsche in der Schonzeit gefangen werden! Der Wurm ist somit eigentlich dem Kukö oder Köfi gleichgestellt.
Aber jetzt wird es ja anscheinend aufgehoben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Der Satz würde mich mal interessieren:


> Sportvisserij Nederland is blij met de verruiming van sportvismogelijkheden. Na een intensieve lobby van Sportvisserij Nederland treedt namelijk per 1 maart 2012 een aantal belangrijke wijzigingen in werking die de mogelijkheden voor sportvissers flink verruimen.



Und das Dokument mit der Reaktion des Verbandes unten:
-> Lees hier de reactie van Sportvisserij Nederland (PDF)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Satz würde mich mal interessieren:
> 
> 
> Und das Dokument mit der Reaktion des Verbandes unten:
> -> Lees hier de reactie van Sportvisserij Nederland (PDF)



Da steht sicher iwas in der Richtung, daß ab dem 1.März 2012 die beiden Sportfischerverbände in Holland fusionieren um eine intensivere Lobby gegen anglerfeindliche Restriktionen bilden zu können....


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da steht sicher iwas in der Richtung, daß ab dem 1.März 2012 die beiden Sportfischerverbände in Holland fusionieren um eine intensivere Lobby gegen anglerfeindliche Restriktionen bilden zu können....


 


Und den Spruch schon Anfang des Jahres.Wie willste den
noch toppen? |supergri


----------



## Angel-Ralle (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

@Thomas9904:

Mach es doch umgekehrt wie unsere "hollischen" Nachbarn - setze überall eine sinnvolle Wortendung aus dem deutschen Sprachraum dran und spreche es etwas "härter" aus und schon verstehst Du es auch - ich behelfe mir so, wenn ich mit niederländischen Kollegen "kommunizieren" mus!


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Na fast richtig Sven. 

Sinngemäß steht da drin, dass der Verband (Sportvisserij Nederland) die Ausweitung der Angelmöglichkeiten begrüßt, und dass dies die Lobbyarbeit des Verbandes ist, die die verbesserten Möglichkeiten für Angler geschaffen hat.

So etwas wirst Du hier bei uns wohl nicht finden 

Im 2. Dokument nimmt der Verband Stellung zu den einzelnen punkten der Änderung, zu lang zum Übersetzen aber, ich finde nicht so wichtig, weil überall steht:
Wij kunnen hier mee instemmen.=> Wir können hier zustimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Also auf gut Deutsch:
Es ist in Europa tatsächlich möglich, dass von Anglerverbänden tatkräftig und zielgerichtet Lobbyarbeit geleistet wird, um gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler entweder abzuschaffen oder zumindest abzumildern?

Und dass diese Anglerverbände das dann auch öffentlich loben??

Und nicht schon im Vorfeld vor Forderungen von Tierschützern einknicken?

Steht das da tatsächlich so?

Das geht?

Einfach so??

Es ist nicht naturgegeben wie bei uns in Deutschland, dass Sportfischerverbände zuerst immer für mehr Restriktionen sind bzw. eine Abschaffung verhindern?

Ist es tatsächlich das, was da steht??


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Schlicht und einfach:*JA*


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Warum fahren wohl so viele deutsche Angler, hauptsächlich wahrscheinlich aus NRW, in die Niederlande zum Angeln? Klar haben die auch Regeln und die werden auch streng kontrolliert und Verstöße sind richtig teuer aber die Fischbestände sind gut, das Angeln ist entspannt, man gönnt dem Nachbarn den Fang und, es ist verdammt preiswert. 

Zudem, ganz verblüffend, das ganze funktioniert sogar bei, oder auch wegen, der nicht vorhandenen Fischereischeinprüfung. :m


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Was glaubt ihr warum der VDSF Werbung macht für Angeln/Urlaub in Holland.........



#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Warum fahren wohl so viele deutsche Angler, hauptsächlich wahrscheinlich aus NRW, in die Niederlande zum Angeln? Klar haben die auch Regeln und die werden auch streng kontrolliert und Verstöße sind richtig teuer aber die Fischbestände sind gut, das Angeln ist entspannt, man gönnt dem Nachbarn den Fang und, es ist verdammt preiswert.
> 
> Zudem, ganz verblüffend, *das ganze funktioniert sogar* bei, oder auch* wegen, der nicht vorhandenen Fischereischeinprüfung. :m*






Ulli,#h

vermutlich bin ich zu blöde das zu verstehen.Was hat das mit der Prüfung zu tun? Für mich ist das eine Sache der pers. Einstellung zur Kreatur.


----------



## zorra (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also auf gut Deutsch:
> Es ist in Europa tatsächlich möglich, dass von Anglerverbänden tatkräftig und zielgerichtet Lobbyarbeit geleistet wird, um gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler entweder abzuschaffen oder zumindest abzumildern?
> 
> Und dass diese Anglerverbände das dann auch öffentlich loben??
> ...


,,,,ab dem 1.3. 2012 gibt es neue Regelungen für Angler die nun schnell umgesetzt werden sollen....das wird aber noch bekannt gegeben....in den Neuen Papieren für 2012 steht da noch nix.....es werden an einigen Gewässer das Nachangel Verbot aufgehoben...das Wurmangeln soll erlaubt werden vom 1April-30Mai sonst verboten alles andere wird noch bekannt gegeben.
gruss zorra


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee Jürgen, biste nicht. Genau das wollte ich aussagen, da funktioniert das, weil man mit Verstand angelt und wer das nicht tut, dem wird das schmerzhaft beigebracht. 

Bei uns ist man der Meinung, man macht die Fischereischeinprüfung und hat dadurch die anglerische Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und behandelt den Fisch mit Respekt. Ist vergleichbar dem Ablasshandel im Mittelalter #q


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

#6#6#6#6#6

Schön formuliert, Ulli!

Mir fehlt da echt der "Danke"-Button für soviel wahres!


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Bravo, Ulli3D!!!

Besser kann man es kaum ausdrücken!!!
Holland, Frankreich, Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Finnland, Luxemburg, Tschechien, Polen...
Überall geht das einfach, zum Wohle der Angler.
Nur wir dummen Deutschen müssen erstmal geprüft werden, um belegen zu können, dass wir massenhaft Unwichtiges auswendig gelernt haben, damit wir anschließend 'nen untermaßigen Schuppenkarpfen zusammen mit den anderen Brassen zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeiten bzw. stundenlang am Wasser sitzen und uns wundern, dass die Rotferdern heute mit unserem 6er-Haken nichts anzufangen wissen #q


----------



## Bronco84 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Nabend zusammen.Ich schließe mich den Meinungen an. Wohne ca. 5 min von der Grenze zu NL entfernt und bin schon mehrere Jahre dort zum Angeln gewesen. Die Leute dort sind entspannter und handeln oft schneller weil die Verwaltungswege kürzer sind. War die letzten 3 Jahre nicht in nl angeln aber überlege wieder einen Schein zu kaufen. Habe natürlich auch einen deutschen Fischereischein aber so in Grenznähe bietet sich das ja an. 

Mein niederländisch ist übrigens auch einigermaßen okay aber ob´s zum fachlichen übersetzer reicht...? :-D. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## zorra (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

...da wir gerade dabei sind der Bußgeldkatalog für angeln und Bootsfahren in NL wurde gerade erhöht...besser gesagt verdoppelt bis 19000euro ist nun alles drin...unter 150euro gibt es da nix mehr.
gr.zorra


----------



## mike_w (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Wenigstens gibts dort einen detaillierten Bußgeldkatalog.
Dort steht, wieviel das Angeln mit zu vielen Ruten, leb. Köderfisch, Nachtangeln wo es verboten ist und Angeln ohne Schein kostet. 
Jeder kann sich also vorher informieren und braucht sich anschließend nicht zu beklagen.
Mir wären ca. 200€ für einen leb. Köderfisch lieber, als ein Strafverfahren, wie bei uns in Deutschland üblich (das je nach Region auch sehr oft eingestellt wird), lieber.

Ach ja, ich angel nicht mit leb. Köderfischen, wo es verboten ist. Wo es erlaubt ist, nur in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Hi,

kann man den niederländischen Bußgeldkatalog irgendwo online lesen, möglichst deutsch ?

Lg Anderl


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm#Bussgelder
Gruss  ROY


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kann jemand niederländisch??*

Danke Roy,

hab noch das hier gefunden:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm


----------

